# Band to Pouch Tying - Pictorial



## Rayshot

Tying a 22mm Thera Gold band to a 5mm holed pouch with the end holes having a relief slit.









Push the end to the way it folds how you want it








Stretch the tie a bit and pinch it in place with tip of thumb.








Clamp the tie that was stretched a bit and pinched in place








Prestretch the tie, pushing the loose constrictor knot up to the pouch end and cinch tight.
















Trim end if desired








Voila! Your getting closer to shooting at this point.


----------



## Danny0663

Excellent tutorial mate,
Will base my next bands to this way.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

I like using this knot as well to attach bands. What thickness is good for the leather that the pouch is made of??


----------



## cheese

how long do those bands last you?im using the constrictor knot and mine only last for 1-200 shots.


----------



## Hrawk

cheese said:


> how long do those bands last you?im using the constrictor knot and mine only last for 1-200 shots.


As I just mentioned in another thread, you are probably tying it knot far too tight and cutting the rubber. Tie it a bit looser next time.


----------



## cheese

Hrawk said:


> how long do those bands last you?im using the constrictor knot and mine only last for 1-200 shots.


As I just mentioned in another thread, you are probably tying it knot far too tight and cutting the rubber. Tie it a bit looser next time.
[/quote]yeah thanks.but how long should they last if i tie them right?


----------



## Hrawk

I rarely get less than 1000 shots on a set of Gold Thera Bands.

My current set of Fastbands from ZDP made using Thera Band Gold are almost up to 3000 shots and still going strong.


----------



## Tobse

the life span of the bands depends always on the speed.

bands with 1000 shots are not so fast maybe 60 m/s

you want shot at 70-80 m/s broken they after the half time

you want to shot 100 m/s the bands are after 100 shots broken.

fast bands are not tapered i think they shot maybe 60m/s or so...


----------



## cheese

Hrawk said:


> I rarely get less than 1000 shots on a set of Gold Thera Bands.
> 
> My current set of Fastbands from ZDP made using Thera Band Gold are almost up to 3000 shots and still going strong.


i tied them looser and its been 200 shots with only a very small tear on one side.these will last a while.


----------



## FlaCubanRedneck

is there a place i can look to see how the pouch is supposed to be cut..? with? length?


----------



## mattardel

This may help you: http://slingshotforum.com/blog/11/entry-201-pouch-designs/
Mine are 2.5 inches long by 3/4 inches wide in the same design as ZDP's current fastband pouches.

(null)


----------



## rubberpower

I have been using this method for a long time and it had ended all my problems with bands at the pouch.
Posted 23 December 2011 - 08:33 PM

Here is a fast and simple way that I use. Measure in one and one half inch and mark. Do this to both bands. Use a pair of hemostats and clamp bands but leave a small space between the clamp and pouch end. Go to You Tube and look up how to tie a constrictor knot. Tie knot between clamp and pouch. Tighten knot, remove clamp and trim. You can put a pouch on the bands in under 5 minutes even if you are taking your time. ​


----------



## e~shot

I don't know how I miss this post, Great tutorial Ray!


----------



## FlaCubanRedneck

you guys rock. i have had a lot going on since i posted this and have been getting the emails.. thanks you so much for all your help and post. i feel the love.


----------



## mopper

In order to increase band life I also use a fingernail sized piece of thin rubber (from torn old bands) that is wrapped around the doubled up bands before the rubber strip (or cotton string) is in turn wrapped around the little rubber patch. That way the bands do not come into direct contact with the highly tensioned rubber strip or the cotton string.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Good tips guys, i don't know if you pros have already done this, but i recently started using tourniquets , for just band tie material, its SUPER strong, much lighter weight than my bandset latex. Its my key to getting lighter bandsets and they last much longer
Its super cheap too. I payed 4 bones for 150 3/4 wide 10 inch long strips. Enough tie material for fork tips and pouch ties. It says its. 25 mm like thera. But infact is much thinner and softer. And it stretches like nobody's business!! Sorry to jack your post Ray, thanks for the info as always!


----------



## THWACK!

cheese said:


> how long do those bands last you?im using the constrictor knot and mine only last for 1-200 shots.


You want to use soft cotton string, such as that sold in Wallyworld - "Cotton Twine" by "Tool Bench", in the hardware department.

It's soft enough not to cut the rubber and strong enough for the job. Don't forget to make a square knot - not a granny knot - and you might want to Duco Cement or CA glue the knot.

Just another THWACK! tip o' the tongue :wave:


----------



## THWACK!

Rayshot said:


> Tying a 22mm Thera Gold band to a 5mm holed pouch with the end holes having a relief slit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01920.JPG
> 
> Push the end to the way it folds how you want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01921.JPG
> 
> Stretch the tie a bit and pinch it in place with tip of thumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01922.JPG
> 
> Clamp the tie that was stretched a bit and pinched in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01923.JPG
> 
> Prestretch the tie, pushing the loose constrictor knot up to the pouch end and cinch tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01924.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01925.JPG
> 
> Trim end if desired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01926.JPG
> 
> Voila! Your getting closer to shooting at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01927.JPG


Too simple. Makes the slingshooting hobby/sport look like child's play, instead of he-man caliber. :screwy: :screwy: :screwy: :screwy:


----------



## slingshotnew

Good tutorial

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

